# How early did you have baby & it was ok?



## AmyLouise89

I'm 20 weeks & got an emergency stitch a week ago while fully dilated & membranes bulging.. Luckily they went back in enough for dr to put 2 stitches ( he told my family it was a purse stitch ). I'm on strict bedrest after spending a week in hospital. Bed & bathroom only. Just wondering how early were some of yalls babies born & survived? I'm just so scared & already lost a daughter a year ago at 19 weeks 3 days. I've heard the earliest is 24 weeks & that's slim.. I just don't know if my baby girl will stay in for another 20 weeks. When should she have a good chance if she's healthy?


----------



## vermeil

Hello and welcome! 

Glad to hear they put a stitch in - it sounds like you're in good hands. I've heard of women having a stitch put in then continuing on full term! *crosses fingers for you*

If you can make it to say 26 or 27 weeks then you're set. The complications by then are usually expected and dealt with, and the majority of babies grow up healthy with minor long-term health issues. Obviously any week past that is a big bonus and will make the 'preemie adventure' easier. They do save the majority of preemies at 24 or 25 weeks also. The risk of complications is *slightly* higher but medicine has made progress in this area by leaps and bounds. Their chances or survival are not 'slim', far from it. They just have more challenges to overcome, and I personally know two moms of 24 weekers whose babies are now healthy, thriving toddlers.

Perhaps on your next trip to the hospital you can ask to visit the neonatal unit? It really helps to see the place, see what amazing care these precious babies receive. At my hospital the smaller births have a nurse to themselves 24/7 for the first two weeks. Doctors make rounds 3-4 times a day. It really reassured me to see this.

You can also go read the VIP thread, which has lots of great before and after pictures. In the first days after my little guy's birth, I clung to those pictures soooo much, they gave me hope.

My little guy was born at 27 weeks but had the weight of a 23 weeker. So they gave me the odds for 23 weeks. I had 25% chances only of bringing home a healthy baby they told me. But you know what? They're full of it because he's now a happy, healthy 8 month old (corrected). So much for their numbers. Pfff what do doctors know :haha:


----------



## 25weeker

Sending you lots of :hugs:

I had an emergency stitch placed at 21 weeks as I was dilated and had membranes bulging and was put on complete bedrest.

At 25+2 I got an infection which triggered labour. My consultant had suspected that something was brewing as for the month I was on bedrest I had loads of indicators showing in my blood. I was pregnant with twins and sadly lost one of my little girls when she was one day old. My other little girl is now 15 months actual / 11 1/2 months corrected. She had a grade IV ivh which happened while in my stomach around 24 weeks. To date apart from being small she is doing well. She cruises furniture, says some words and does everything she should be doing for her corrected age. We still have a few years to go before I can say if there is any effects of being early but so far so good.

When I was in hospital they don't give you a pretty picture for babies born before 26 weeks but tbh I know a few extreme prems and so far all are looking good. In the uk they carried out the epicure research which you can read online. Although I have heard it classes needing glasses as a disability so don't take it as a given but I read it in your situation as I wanted to know odds etc.

I hope your lo stays cooking for many weeks xxx


----------



## toothfairyx

Every day makes a big difference so stay put baby!!
And the other thing is that full-term babies don't come with a guarantee of being perfect. At least with prems you know what complications you might expect. I was told not to worry in the delivery room with my 28-weeker he would be just fine. And so far, it seems they were right.


----------



## nkbapbt

I had a 23.3 weeker and he is doing pretty darn awesome...I want to type more but I have to get off my butt and lay down (bed rest!). I will come back and type more, I promise.


----------



## Srrme

I had a 28.6 weeker, and he's now a cooing, smiling, 4 month old milk monster. :D We crossed a few bumps in the NICU (which is normal!) but he's perfectly fine now.


----------



## freddiesmum

My teeny was born at 27 + 4 and although he's still in the nicu as he's only 4 weeks old, 32 weeks corrected he's doing ok, other than infection, which is expected as a preemie, they say if you get out of nicu without having some form of infection you are very very lucky! I know mums in the unit with babies born at all gestations, 23weekers to full term and the poorliest baby is the baby that was born full term, nothing is set in stone!! They say the little ones are the fighters!! That said stay in bed and i'll keep everything crossed for you tht your LO stays put at least for a few more weeks as the time spent in the NICU is a tough one, however i think it makes you a stronger person!!
Keep resting
*hugs and wishes*


----------



## Srrme

freddiesmum said:


> My teeny was born at 27 + 4 and although he's still in the nicu as he's only 4 weeks old, 32 weeks corrected he's doing ok, other than infection, which is expected as a preemie, *they say if you get out of nicu without having some form of infection you are very very lucky*! I know mums in the unit with babies born at all gestations, 23weekers to full term and the poorliest baby is the baby that was born full term, nothing is set in stone!! They say the little ones are the fighters!! That said stay in bed and i'll keep everything crossed for you tht your LO stays put at least for a few more weeks as the time spent in the NICU is a tough one, however i think it makes you a stronger person!!
> Keep resting
> *hugs and wishes*

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. Elias didn't have an infection during his NICU stay.


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi,
I guess compared all the comments I've read my tiny man wasn't as tiny as the rest lol He was born at 31+3 and weighed 1.47kg. He was in NICU for 28 days and still came home 5 wks before his due date. The little ones really are the toughest :) He is now 3 and 3months and perfectly perfect in every respect. I'm now expecting another baby and am very nervous about it happening again but at least I'm aware of the journey. I wish your tiny one lots of extra weeks in his watery home. Take care xx


----------



## bob2331

My second little man was born at 24 weeks and 2 days, weighing just under 1 and a half pound, he spent 102 days in hospital (no MAJOR infections) came home on oxygen and in 12 days will be celebrating his 1st birthday.


----------



## wiganlass

hi i had my little boy at 34 weeks ( 6 weeks early ) he was fina apart from he had to learn how to feed was in hospital with him 9 days.... every babys different tho. xx


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi
I've had 4 prem's due to placenta problems, 1st was born 8wks early, 2nd-28wks, 3rd-32wks, 4th- 35wks. My 28 weeker and 35 weeker was the worst in terms of problems so can't really say how well they will do until they are born. 
Just want to send you loads of hugs and hope things work out ok for you xx:hugs:


----------



## missyfemale25

My lo was born @ 33 + 4 and weighed 5lb 4 oz she was in NICU for 3 weeks then came home she didnt have any infection and is doing fabulously she is no 9 1/2 months old and weighs in @ 21lbs 6oz on solids and apart from her sleeping she is doing really well


----------



## ermm23a

My little man was born at 33+5 and I had the chance to get one round of steroids for his lungs before delivery. He had quit growing at 30 weeks due to placenta problems, so he only weighed 3 lbs 10 oz at birth. He came out screaming and peeing on all the nurses/doctors though. He never had to have oxygen and only had a feeding tube for 2 or 3 days. 

I agree with the other poster who said to go ahead and try to visit the NICU. When I was admitted to the hospital, the neonatologist and a NICU nurse came to my room and met with me and DH and explained what would happen at delivery and answered all our questions. It really helped put me more at ease, and I didn't panic after he was born bc I knew what to expect. If you are on strict bedrest, at least ask if maybe you could call and speak with an NICU nurse or doctor. 

Oh- and my little one is coming home this week. He will have been in the NICU for 3 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## missyfemale25

wiganlass said:


> hi i had my little boy at 34 weeks ( 6 weeks early ) he was fina apart from he had to learn how to feed was in hospital with him 9 days.... every babys different tho. xx


My little girl was born 27/06/10 too she was born @ 33 1/2 weeks


----------



## PrincessPea

Hi

My LO was born at 24+4 weighing 1lb 5oz. We spent just short of 13 weeks in the NICU etc. She is now a healthy and happy 7 month old, just in minature!! (9lb 1oz). We have a few health issues but compared to what we faced when she was born, they are things we can get through.

Sending you all my best wishes that your baba keeps cooking longer. xxx


----------



## Funbella

Don't quote me on this and do your research, but realistically 24 weeks is the viable time (I'm aware of 23 weekers making it with no problems, but the odds were stacked against them). If you can, keep yours cooking!


----------



## kinny24

had my twins at 24w4d, girl was 1lb 9oz and boy was 1lb 12oz. They both had a grade 2 bleed during first week of birth. They both had 3 infections so far (they're currently 9 weeks old aka 33weeks gestation). Girl was on ventilator for 36 days while boy was on for 51 days. Girl is doing very well, she's at 2lb 10oz and breathing without any assistance. Boy is doing okay, he's at 3lb 2oz, breathing with a nasal cannula, but just got diagnosed with having seizures about 1 week ago. The seizures have been the scariest thing so far. Poor thing. 

Every week you keep them in will make a difference. Do whatever you can, it'll be worth it to you and baby in the end. Good luck!!


----------



## AmyLouise89

Sadly I lost my baby girl Emily Alexandria at 20 weeks 5 days. Infection attacked my membranes & dried up fluid around baby so we had to take out cerclage & deliver. :(


----------



## 25weeker

I am really sorry to hear your devastating news.

Fly high little Emily Alexandria.

Sending you lots of :hugs:

Take Care xx


----------



## Wantabean

as someone already said it all depends on the baby. Cam was born at 38weeks and it was pretty grim looking at the start. will keep fingers crossed your lo stys put for a while longer xxx


----------



## PrincessPea

Very sorry to hear this dear. My thoughts are with you at this awful time. xxx


----------



## ermm23a

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## revant

I live in the US, and at 31 weeks, I went into labor with my son. They put me on bedrest and I stayed on bedrest until 35 weeks 6 days when my water broke. They put me on ptocin to help my labor progress and on Saint Patrick's Day at 7:42 am, I gave birth to a screaming red headed boy. That being said, they said Eamon wouldn't get to come home until mid-April. Once he was in the NICU, he blew them away with his progress. He was only in there for the longest 11 days of my life. He's in my arms now with oxygen (he has RSV). All that to say, keep praying and trust God to move that mountain. No matter what happens, God has you in His hands and will do what's best.


----------



## lil-star

So sorry for your loss :hugs: An angel flies high tonight x


----------



## AUGmum

So sorry to hear this


----------



## Srrme

I'm so very sorry. :hugs:


----------

